# Peaches is new



## crittermommy (Mar 22, 2013)

View attachment 17594


View attachment 17602


View attachment 17610


View attachment 17618



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Lovely pictures


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Princess's mummy (Mar 23, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Peaches is cute! It looks like she is smiling in one of those pictures.


----------



## crittermommy (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She's certainly a princess in our home. 

I posted something in the nutrition forum but I'm not sure if it was ever approved or not. 

Peaches needs to lose a pound. In currently feeding her a good, high protein, grain-free food that has 422 calories/cup. She's getting 1/2c a day. Does anyone know if that will help her lose that pound?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cmartini (Oct 16, 2012)

Love her ears!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's adorable! That first pic is hilarious.


----------



## crittermommy (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks. She was yawning while wearing a cone of shame. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

What a cute baby!


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

The grain free is fine but high protein will make it more difficult to lose the weight I am not saying it can't happen but it will be harder mat dogs gain some weight when on high protein unless extremely active. Hope this helps


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

